# Looking to buy Inflatable Kayak, is Aire Force the one?



## iSki

Hi,
I’ve kayaked for almost 20 years and looking to make the move into an IK due to some shoulder problems and never breaking out of my intermediate rut  . 

I’d like to find one that has similar performance to a hard-shell kayak and would work well on III & IV runs, Boulder Creek, Clear Creek, Foxton, Eagle, Ark, etc… I only plan on using it for day trips and would have raft support for any multi-day trips.

I took a look at a post from last year, http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f41/inflatable-kayakers-groups-and-ik-question-49415.html, and was surprised no one mentioned the Aire Force. Anyone have an opinion on the Aire Force, Aire Lynx, NRS Maverick Performance, Star Yellow Jacket or RMR Animas and how they; run rivers, surf, ferry, your hard-shell friends make fun of you…

Let me know if any of you IK’ers are on the Front Range. I am always looking for some folks to go with.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## slickhorn

I've never really run into anyone running interesting water in a force. Folks who are IKers move to more stable boats for big stuff. kayakers buy 'em, as you say, cuz they boat closest to a kayak. But few kayakers use them ...they seem to become gf boats or loaners. 

my experience is that the force is a fun way to spice up runs with low consequences of swimming. Performing like a hardshell means it flips as easily as one, but very few can hit combat rolls, so the swim exposure is higher. 

I never claim to have found affinity with any boat that needed to be rolled. But I'll add a vote for the aire floor lynx, which is the most versatile of all the options. It can creek, it can haul 200lbs on a self support multday, and it packs small enough to be hiked in.


----------



## johnovice

I also think the Lynx is great (but I am not a hard sheller, and I have never been in a Force, so take it for what it's worth).
By the way there is a 2014 Lynx with a couple of outfitting changes (2 D-rings, flip handles on bottom, some mesh drainage, and perhaps more significantly some change to the floor that results in a 2" lower center of gravity. (I don't know if the new floor desighn has chamged the profile of the bottom of the boat.)
Here'sa link to a short video from Aire.
2014 AIRE Lynx Kayak - YouTube


----------



## Randaddy

I paddle a Force and love it in class 4 water! I had the model before the 2012 redesign and prefer the newer model with the bigger tubes. If you want performance in an IK get a Force or a Thrill-Seeker. Anything else is just a small raft.

I'll have my Force at DRE's demo campout on Saturday, May 10 if you want to check it out up close.


----------



## Randaddy

Also, I've discussed the Force on the buzz a bit, so you might find more discussion if you do a search. It would be easier to find if the admins would add an IK category like they did for SUP...


----------



## JIMM

*IK choice*

As Slickhorn says, the Lynx is probably the most versatile IK available today. It does , however, come at a price, even the used ones. I would also look at its less expensive cousin, the Trib Strike. I had one for 4 years and foolishly sold it to get another hardshell. I paddled it in technical and big water cl 3/3+ all the time and flipped only a handful of times, mostly from pilot error. The one major diff between the Strike and the Lynx is the rocker, The strike having much less. This may affect resurfacing on big drops, but I never tried anything over 4-5'Its load carrying is also smaller but for me at 210 lbs, doing an overnighter was never a problem.
The Strike is a much underrated IK and worth looking into.


----------



## merritrd

I mainly paddle a trib now. I have paddled a force a few times and it is much more responsive than the trib. With the front and rear bags it doesn't take on as much water as other duckies. So it is more responsive when boats are filling up with water. I have been looking to upgrade to a force myself. I also used to paddle a hard shell years ago.


----------



## k2andcannoli

Inflatable Kayaks

Problem solved.


----------



## cayo 2

The. Force is for the more aggressive duckier on daytrips...it surf's, boofs, catches micro eddies better, and is much faster than other duckies, ocean surf's well...if rolls easier than other duckies if you can roll one...superior outfitting..rolls up slightly more compact then a Lynx, can barely meet Southwest 's size requirements for free baggage.....Cons :much less forgiving /you will flip more, can 't carry enough for overnighters, and is not so great in big water with squirrely laterals.Iski I do all the runs you named in mine.

Noone runs interesting water in one? gotta disagree Slick..I have run IV plus and done 1st D 's in Central America in mine..I have the original Xl they have made them more stable now :wider with bigger tubes and more bow rise


----------



## GratefulOne

I think SOTAR's SL kayak is the best all around boat. but they are very pricey. there is a steal of deal on their hotsheet . A barely used 10ft fot 1k. regular 2400. that's my 2c. happy paddling !


----------



## Randaddy

I carry a small Pelican above my rear float bag for first aid, two tall Nalgene bottles on the sides of the rear bag, a K-pump mini and a little dry box for sunglasses and a hat up front. You probably don't want to overnight with the Force, but it can carry a lot for day trips if you're creative. 

You don't roll the Force, you flip it quickly with the grab loops and climb back in. If you practice it's about as quick as a hard boat's second - or maybe third - attempt. I consider a dry suit a must because you do stay wet in this kind of boat.

I've paddled Thrill Seekers some and like the Force much more. It feels more durable and is better in bigger water. I paddle Westwater in mine and feel stable in the big waves as long as I paddle hard. I'd probably swim the same stretch in the Thrill Seeker..


----------



## Learch

*Old Force XL*

I haven't paddled a new Force, but I had a Force XL for about 10 years. Some things it did really well, some ( cross currents ) it didn't do so well. I paddled with a lot of hardshell guys, and most of them really liked my boat. I think if you are already an experienced hardshell guy, a Force is a great option. 
There are things I don't like about the Lynx and Tomcats in big water. I think in technical stuff they do better than a Force, but in big water, I don't like the amount of flotation in front of my feet. I felt like when the bow was starting to climb a large wave, the boat just wanted to turn or float to the top higher in the water. The first time I paddled a Force was over on the Payette on the Cabarton run, lots of big splashy waves. The Force would slice through the tops of the bigger waves, and I felt like I had much better control of the boat's attitude. I'm a big guy, so I pretty much always had the Force XL maxed out on weight. I've heard you don't really want to go much over 200 lbs on the new design Force, since the water line is shorter. 
The Sotar SL is a great Kayak, my wife had a 10' model for years. I'd probably go out and buy an 11' model for myself if I was in the market, and maybe even get them to build one custom with a little bit larger tube. Sotars are heavy for a kayak though, be warned. They are not nearly as easy to right after flipping, where my Force was easy to self rescue in.
I almost forgot, I ran lots of class III and some class IV, but I never really challenged the biggest stuff out here. I'd try to test paddle some if at all possible, there is a vast array of good quality designs that paddle differently. Have fun with whatever you choose!


----------



## denali1322

Let me know if you are looking for someone to boat Foxton with later in the year. I'm primarily a class 3 boater (e.g., browns, gunny gorge) but have been wanting to try Foxton for about a year. I've heard the boulder garden in particular can be difficult in a duckie.

PM me for any class 3 trip.


----------



## formerflatlander

denali, give me a holler next time you're down on the ark. Been running bighorn/parkdale for a few years now.


----------



## denali1322

formerflatlander said:


> denali, give me a holler next time you're down on the ark. Been running bighorn/parkdale for a few years now.


Have never done Pinnacle to Parkdale. Looks like a fun run though. I'll PM you next time I head down that way.


----------



## formerflatlander

Its a fun run. Only hard lines are three rocks and spikebuck. I've only run as high as 950 cfs. I'm running an IK also. Like to try a full day starting at Tex creek and scout maytag on the way up. Anyway just let me know. Have my kids in June, so I lay off the river for the most part while they're here. 
I don't think there are as many rapids as Brown's. Camped late last year at Hecla and wouldn't mind a run through it.
As far as this thread goes, I have been debating next boat and a Force myself.


----------



## Mike Hartley

iSki,

I have owned an Aire Force Expedition, Lynx, Tomcat, and Hyside Padillac. I, like yourself have been a long time hardshell boater also. In terms of performance, nothing is going to compare to a hardshell. Forget that. You just don't have an edge to carve with and even with the thigh straps cranked tight you just don't have the control that you do with hardshell outfitting. There's too much slop. But you certainly can run hard water and any of the boats mentioned in this thread can run hard 4th Class if the boater can. The Force is the closest that I've paddle to a hardshell. My Expedition was like a Force XL without the float bags. It was the least stable IK I've owned but was great at cross-currents and hard water. The smaller tubes also meant that it was easier to re-enter if you swam or did what I call an "IK roll" - spill, flip it, climb back in. With practice I could also consistently roll the Force with an extended paddle roll, which is an option I miss now that I'm paddling the Lynx. No way I can come close to rolling it! And while not ideal I did take the Force on a 7 day Cataract self-supported trip. The Lynx is much more stable and versatile which is why I'm padding it now. You can use it with a beginner and they can have fun. Put a beginner in the Force and they are much more likely to be swimming. The Lynx is great in big waves and punches holes pretty well. It is not as good in cutting in and out of eddies or in big water boils. With my Lynx on the Grand I could run the main rapids fine but then get flipped in the boils in the runout. I just did a 4 day trip on the Ark from Granite to Canon City with another friend in a Lynx. We connected the two together with a simple frame for Pine Creek and the Gorge and then ran everything else as single IK's. It's a very functional and versatile setup and we've used that combo for self supported trips on the Upper Animas and the Middle Fork to name a few examples. In terms of running things like Foxton or Brown's, any of the boats mentioned in this thread will do the job. I like the Lynx over the Tomcat simply because it's more rigid but you pay extra bucks for that. Hope this helps!


----------



## iSki

*Where can I demo?*

Everyone, 
Thanks for the advice, it is very helpful. 

Seems like the consensus is that the Force is more like a hard-shell and might be better for technical rivers or creeks but the Lynx is more stable and versatile for different runs and can carry gear. 

Seems like I should demo them before I drop $1,300+. Any idea where I can demo from on the front range? Most places look they rental boats instead of the Lynx or Force…

Once I have a boat, I’ll reach out to get out on the water.


----------



## okieboater

iSki,

sent you a private message, if it does not come thru send me a email addy and I will use that.

I am a very long time hard shell kayaker who has moved to IK's due to a accident and all the surgeons I have consulted with say reasonable paddling is ok, but with a cage on my spine - a kayak roll is not a smart thing to do.

I did a lot of looking, asking around with buds who IK and the Lynx was the most recommended. I am a former Squirt boater. The ole Jim (designs boats and builds JimiStiks paddles) runs the West VA gnar in a thrillseeker and his recommendation was key to me. But I don't think you would go wrong with a Lynx either.

I have not paddled a Force but am really happy with my Thrillseeker.


----------



## triggle

My Tomcat has been the most awesome $600 I've ever spent.


----------



## MikeSLC

Get the used sotar listed on DRL river gypsies website.


----------



## Randaddy

iSki said:


> Everyone,
> Thanks for the advice, it is very helpful.
> 
> Seems like the consensus is that the Force is more like a hard-shell and might be better for technical rivers or creeks but the Lynx is more stable and versatile for different runs and can carry gear.
> 
> Seems like I should demo them before I drop $1,300+. Any idea where I can demo from on the front range? Most places look they rental boats instead of the Lynx or Force…
> 
> Once I have a boat, I’ll reach out to get out on the water.


I'm bringing my 2012 (current model) Force to the DRE Demo event at River Runners on the Ark on Saturday the 10th. A friend and I are planning to demo the Sabertooth, and would let you paddle the Force along with us if you want. Not sure what we'll run, but if they allow us to run Numbers with their boat, it'll likely be that. PM me to confirm if you want to use it so I don't promise it to someone else. All I would ask in return is that you consider ordering your duckie from DRE when you purchase since they're kind enough to put the event together!


----------



## iSki

*Would love to, but non-boating friend getting married*



Randaddy said:


> I'm bringing my 2012 (current model) Force to the DRE Demo event at River Runners on the Ark on Saturday the 10th. A friend and I are planning to demo the Sabertooth, and would let you paddle the Force along with us if you want. Not sure what we'll run, but if they allow us to run Numbers with their boat, it'll likely be that. PM me to confirm if you want to use it so I don't promise it to someone else. All I would ask in return is that you consider ordering your duckie from DRE when you purchase since they're kind enough to put the event together!


Thanks for the offer and I would make it down there on Saturday, but unfortunately one of my non-boating friends is getting married this weekend in Indy. Another weekend, I would be in for the demo.


----------



## denali1322

iSki said:


> Thanks for the offer and I would make it down there on Saturday, but unfortunately one of my non-boating friends is getting married this weekend in Indy. Another weekend, I would be in for the demo.


 Indy?? I lived there for 35 years. You don't want to go there. If you like the outdoors, get back out of there as quickly as possible.


----------



## Randaddy

iSki said:


> Thanks for the offer and I would make it down there on Saturday, but unfortunately one of my non-boating friends is getting married this weekend in Indy. Another weekend, I would be in for the demo.


Well shoot me a PM when you get back and we'll go paddle the Ark and let you check it out. You're going to want a Force after you paddle it. The Lynx, Sotar, and the rest mentioned here (save the Thrill Seeker) are all just small rafts. You want float bags and thigh straps!


----------



## lhowemt

I tested both the lynx and sotar. Hated the lynx, love the sotar. Bought a used sotar. Thigh straps, footpegs, thwart backrest and very responsive.


----------



## iSki

*NapTown*



denali1322 said:


> Indy?? I lived there for 35 years. You don't want to go there. If you like the outdoors, get back out of there as quickly as possible.


I've heard it is called NapTown


----------



## iSki

*Interesting*



lhowemt said:


> I tested both the lynx and sotar. Hated the lynx, love the sotar. Bought a used sotar. Thigh straps, footpegs, thwart backrest and very responsive.


What did you hate about the Lynx? Was it the new 2013+ design? What did you like about the Sotar? They are insanely $$$$$$$


----------



## iSki

*Thanks!*



Randaddy said:


> Well shoot me a PM when you get back and we'll go paddle the Ark and let you check it out. You're going to want a Force after you paddle it. The Lynx, Sotar, and the rest mentioned here (save the Thrill Seeker) are all just small rafts. You want float bags and thigh straps!


I'll take you up on that offer to try out the Force. My in-laws decided to have their 50th wedding anniversary the following weekend so I am beached the next 2 weekends. Will hit you up when I can make it down to the Ark.

I am going to call the Thrill Seeker guys today. 

Are you on the Front Range? We could meet after work one night?


----------



## Randaddy

iSki said:


> I'll take you up on that offer to try out the Force. My in-laws decided to have their 50th wedding anniversary the following weekend so I am beached the next 2 weekends. Will hit you up when I can make it down to the Ark.
> 
> I am going to call the Thrill Seeker guys today.
> 
> Are you on the Front Range? We could meet after work one night?


I live in Leadville. Work weekends, off Thursdays. Shoot a text any time or PM me if you make it to the Arkansas. (970) 673-RAFT


----------



## lhowemt

iSki said:


> What did you hate about the Lynx? Was it the new 2013+ design? What did you like about the Sotar? They are insanely $$$$$$$


The Lynx just felt like a big fat raft, as Randy says. It felt like a beast. The Sotar is a sleek maneuverable fun machine! Yes, more expensive for sure. I waited and waited and found one used. If you go for the Lynx at least get (or try) a thwart backrest, not that crazy-creek type seat.


----------



## lookinathesun

.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

